# Biketour  am Sa. oder So.??



## Beelzebub (21. Mai 2003)

nabend!!!!

ist den von den üblichen verdächtigen schon was für das WE geplant?
oder hat jemand nen vorschlag?macht doch mal meldung......
hab frauenfreies We und das muss ich nutzen gg*

gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (21. Mai 2003)

Na, ham's Dich auch wieder aus dem Kleinbierland in der Heimat einreisen lassen?!?!  

Also, meinereiner hat bisher noch nix am WE eingeplant, aber nachdem diese mal wieder lernfrei ist, bin ich für quasi alle Schandtaten bereit... außer vielleicht ne Hammertour von so 70km durch die Fränkische mit meinem Disco-Fully. Des brauchts net wirklich. Aber für ne spassige Tour wär ich schon zu haben.

Wenn was zam geht, einfach bescheid geben, bin 100%ig dabei!!

Gruß
Volker *derzumknechtenbereite*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2003)

..aber der Alti und ich wollten eventuell in die Fränkische (=Glitterfullyfreie-Zone), so 2-3 Stunden rumrollen. Als Tag wird sich vermutlich Sonntag rauskristalisieren.

Mein Gegenvorschlag wäre wieder mal ne Eintagestour unten in Garmisch zu machen (um 8 mit'm Auto los 10-10:30 unten, Tour fahren, Abends wieder heim). Ich glaub aber den Alex zieht's eher in die Fränkische.

Wie gesagt alles nur grobe Überlegungen bis jetzt. Wenn Euch was besseres einfällt kann man über alles reden.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (21. Mai 2003)

Es muß Samstag *und* Sonntag heißen

Auf die fränkische hätt ich auch Bock, allerdings in der fränkischen eher eine "richtige" Tour (50 km+).

Des weiteren könnte man als Ausgleich einen Spieltag einlegen (vielleicht Samstag), bei dem nicht so viel Kilometer sondern etwas Technik und Spielerei auf dem Plan steht.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Wenkman (21. Mai 2003)

Hatte mich bei unserer "Schlangentour" mit Tobi unterhalten, und er meinte was von Samstag evtl. Tour (50km-70km) in der Fränkischen.
Wir wollten uns dann nochmal übers Forum drüber unterhalten.

@G-Zero wie schauts aus bei dir ? Geht was zusammen ? evtl. Samstag, da ich Sonntag diesmal nicht kann ?

@All-Mountain, Tour in Garmisch hört sich spitze an, insofern nicht dieses Weekend. Aber wie wäre es, wenn wir des sehr sehr bald mal durchziehen hier im Forum ?

bis denne..
wenkman


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Mai 2003)

sapperlot nils wie konnte mir nur so ein fehler unterlaufen. ich merk schon langsam herrscht hier zucht und ordnung.des wird mir sicher als ein minus ins radel-klassenbuch eingetragen 

@ all: am samstag kann ich ja leider erst so ab 14 uhr. also da lieber nix großes

@ tom:am sontag fränkische oder garmisch klingt schon verlockend.warum denn nicht?aber nach garmisch würde ich sogar sagen lieber um 7 uhr treffen des is noch besser.ich denk mal morgen nach dem raderln wisst ihr sicher schon mehr.

seh schon sieht nach HT weekend aus 


gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

würde mir sehr zusagen, nachdem ich am fürhen Abend noch "gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen" habe...

Samstag geht nicht - ich hab "Putztag" - meine Schwiegereltern kommen nächste Woche...

Den 1. Juni könnten wir nach Garmisch...

...da sind meine dann Schwiegereltern da...

...käme mir sehr gelegen...



Ich hätte für die Fränkische meine Lieblingstrails um Streitberg, Traimeusel und Muggendorf vorgeschlagen...ja nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe können wir von 30-60 km ausgehen - entscheiden wir aber operativ - Thempo wie im Stadtwald... lockeres G1 rumrollen...

Uhreit???? Ich würde 11.00 Uhr in Streitberg am Parkplatz vorschlagen...(Tom u. Mario. ich fahr...)

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute, 

also der Sonntag ist bei mir eher mies, wenn sich noch ein paar für eine Samstagstour finden würden, wäre ich dabei, so ab der Mittagszeit!!

Also gebt mal bescheid!!

Ciao!

P.S. Garmisch wäre mal ne super sache!! Da bin ich auch dabei, wenn mal was zusammen geht!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> P.S. Garmisch wäre mal ne super sache!! Da bin ich auch dabei, wenn mal was zusammen geht! *



Da scheinen ja doch ein paar Karwendel-Fans dabeizusein. Das könnten wir ja mal für's nächste WE anpeilen. 
Ich mach dafür dann noch nen extra Fred mit ein paar Tourvorschlägen auf.

Dieses WE geht bei mir eher Sonntag. Werde mich dann wohl mit Alti in der Fränkischen vergnügen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Dieses WE geht bei mir eher Sonntag. Werde mich dann wohl mit Alti in der Fränkischen vergnügen.
> 
> ...



Freude, Freude...


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

Also, na Karwendeltour tät ich mir (trotz meiner miserable Kondi) auch mit antun.... aber muss des unbedingt scho nächstes WE sein???? Weil da bin ich am Samstag Abend auf nem Polterabend eingeladen und so wie ich des kenne, wird's wohl was größeres werden (ich red etz wom 31.Mai!!).... d.h. frühes Aufstehen is nich für mich am Sonntag. Ne Woche später wär besser  

Jetzt am Wochenende is es mir relativ egal, am Samstag a bissl auf'n "Spielplatz" käme mir sehr gelegen, kann ich wenigstens meinen Disco-Gleiter ausführen. Und Sonntag in der fränkischen rumrollen würde mir auch gefallen, wenn's was längeres werden soll, dann aber bitte wirklich gemütlich!!

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

Also ne kleine Karwendeltour nächstes Wochenende ist auch nicht so toll bei mir, hab am Samstag Dienst von 07.00 - 19.00 Uhr, da wenn ich dann den ganzen Sonntag auch noch unterwegs bin, probt mein Mädel irgendwann den Aufstand!!

Lieber irgendwann Mitte Juni!!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

Mitte Juni (14&15 Juni) binb ich eh unten in München und würde Sa und So je eine Tour bei Garmisch fahren. 
Da könntet Ihr aber dazustoßen. Sind halt noch ein paar andere Leute mit dabei. U. a. eine recht ansehnliche Triatletin die uns am Berg vermutlich alle stehen läßt.

Aber eventuell geht ja vorher auch schon mal ne Tour zusammen. 
Ich muß jedenfalls mal wieder richtige Berge unter die Stollen nehmen und nicht nur die Hügelchen hier in Franconian, sonst wird das nix mit meiner Bergkondi für den Alpencross Ende August.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

14.-15. Juni, da muß ich daheim mal meinen Dienstplan überfliegen was der zu spricht, aber generell müßte sowas schon gehen!

Mich würde es schon reizen, mal in der Garmischer Ecke zu fahren!!

Wennst zuvor mal Berge strampeln willst, besser gesagt bergchen, außer fränkische, dann mußt mal nach Weißenburg kommen, die Wülzburg erklimmen, die liegt so auf 630 Meter Höhe, viel mehr haben wir auch nicht zu bieten, aber zumindest mehr als Fürther Stadtwald oder die Abenberger Ecke!


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *U. a. eine recht ansehnliche Triatletin die uns am Berg vermutlich alle stehen läßt.
> *



I need more details....


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

Was du wieder für Details willst......... 

     













P.S: Nichts für ungut, der mußte sein!!!!


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

Ich halt's da wie Alti....

More details, please ....   

Des würde zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung erheblich beitragen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Ich halt's da wie Alti....
> 
> More details, please ....
> *



Mitäufer!!!!


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

Nööö....  du warst einfach schneller mit dem Kommentar...


----------



## G-zero (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Am Samstag geht was  

Wir wollen uns um *13:00 in Erlangen an der Eisdiele Venezia* treffen. 
Es geht Richtung Hormersdorf, Hiltpoltstein, Trubachtal.

Da Frankenbiker wieder als Guide fungiert und die Worte " flott " und " größere Tour " verwendet hat, bin ich mir sicher das wieder ordentlich Kilometer zusammenkommen. ( 70 + ) 

Wer nicht weiß wie man zur Eisdiele Venezia kommt. Einfach eine mail oder pm an mich. 

@ Wenkman: klar, komm doch einfach mit. 

Dann hab ich noch ein riesen Problem ! 

Ich will ja nächstes We nach Garmisch aufs Bike Festival. Bei mir ist der super GAU eingetreten und beide Mitfahrer sind abgesprungen. Ich hätte also noch einen Platz im Auto / Zimmer frei. Am Samstag wollte ich eine lockere Tour fahren und am Sonntag den Marathon. Wer mitkommen will einfach bei mir melden.

gruß

 

Tobi


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Mai 2003)

@alti und tom: bei euch steht der sonntag wie ich seh.wann und wo???
@frazer:was ist mit ihnen?

wegen garmisch: letztes mai WE geht bei mir nicht.da is in kleinreuth 700jahrfeier da bin ich unabkömmlich 

14-15 juni mal kucken....triatlethen klingt schon so gefährlich.sicher vom kaliber eines Zzzzorro´sdas schreit nach langen abfahrten sonst haben wir da ja gar nix zum lachen

was is den mit pfingsten das WE davor.da haben am montag dann alle frei zum entspannen 


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> I need more details.... *



recht hübsch, ca. 1,75 gross, schlank, dunkelhaarig 

und......

so gut wie verheiratet. 

Ihr Freund ist übrigens auch dabei, sorry Jungs.

Aber wer mal ne echt fitte Frau sehen will...

@Alti
Wollmer uns den Frankenbiker und Tobi anschließen, oder was entspannteres eigenes machen, Deine Entscheidung.

@Beelze 
Der Bergwertungsvergleich ZZZZorro und Kerstin könnte spannend werden. Wir nehmen den ZZZorro einfach mit.

@Biker-WUG
Weißenburg ist vorgemerkt. Überleg schon mal wann's bei Dir passt.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> @Alti
> ...



Wie gesagt, mir passt Sonntag besser, weil wir am Samstag Putz- und Kleinreparaturentag machen...die Schwiegereltern kommen ja...und da muß lt  meines Weibchens alles perfekt sein...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir passt Sonntag besser, weil wir am Samstag Putz- und Kleinreparaturentag machen...die Schwiegereltern kommen ja...und da muß lt  meines Weibchens alles perfekt sein...
> ...



Sorry Alzheimer, dann bleibt's bei Sonntag.


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

@Tom: Ich laß mir einen Termin einfallen für Weißenburg

@Frazer und Beelze: Habt ihr Samstag was ins auge gefaßt oder eher nicht??


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *
> Dann hab ich noch ein riesen Problem !
> 
> ...


Sorry Tobi,
Ups, ist da nächstes We tatsächlich schon Bike-Festival. Für mich eher ein Grund den Rummel zu meiden. Dann doch eher ein WE später, aber da ist dann der 14/15 auch nicht mehr weit. Mal sehen.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

@biker-wug

der Beelze und ich haben grad so gut wie ausgemacht, dass wir gegen 15:00 Uhr 's Steinbrüchla unter die Stollen nehmen!! Kannst ja auch mit, wennst magst und Dir des zeitlich passt...

@all

Was is nu mit Sonntag??? Wann und Wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

@Frazer: Das mach ich dann spontan, sprich ich rühr mich Samstag bei einem von euch!

Hab von Freitag auf Samstag Nachtdienst, davon mach ich es leicht abhängig, wie die Nacht so wird, sprich eher ruhig und schlafen oder stressig und viele Einsätze!

Was wollt ihr dann machen, eher Tour oder Technik, evtl. komm ich dann nur mit Turnschuhen!

Wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

Wird was technisches werden.... is ja auch mehr ein Spielplatz, die Ecke, d.h. Turnschuhe sind keine schlechte Idee.

treffen uns um 15:00 Uhr beim Beelze, wenn sich was ändern sollte, geb ich Dir halt bescheid.


----------



## biker-wug (22. Mai 2003)

@Frazer: Schick mir mal ne PN wo Beelze wohnt, kenn mich einigermaßen in SC aus, aber bitte nicht nur den Straßennamen, sondern eine kurze beschreibung! 

Ich komm entweder von Penzendorf oder von der A6 rein!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> [[email protected]
> 
> Was is nu mit Sonntag??? Wann und Wo??? [/B]



Ich weiß bis jetzt nur Sonntag Vormittag gehts in Fürth (für Alex, Mario und mich) los. Wann und Wo  genau müßte der Alti noch posten.
TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Wann und Wo  genau müßte der Alti noch posten.
> TOM *



Ok, dann red ich halt mal Tacheless:

Die Fürther treffen Sich um 10.15 beim Tom (Lange Str. ??)

Der Rest trifft sich um 11.00 am Parkplatz vom Freibad in Streitberg...(A73 bis Forcheim Nord/ B470 Richtung Ebermannstadt und Beringersdorf/In Streitberg Schild Freibad folgen)

Gruß

Alex/Alti


----------



## G-zero (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Da scheinen ja doch ein paar Karwendel-Fans dabeizusein. Das könnten wir ja mal für's nächste WE anpeilen.
> Ich mach dafür dann noch nen extra Fred mit ein paar Tourvorschlägen auf.
> *



Melde mich hiermit als Karwendel-Fan. Nächstes We fahr ich Freitag nachmittag / abend runter. Am Samstag stehe ich für lockere Touren um Garmisch zur Verfügung. Ausserdem ist ja Bike-Festival also ist für das Rahmenprogamm gesorgt. 

Falls es nächstes We mit Garmisch nicht klappen sollte. Melde ich für solch eine Unternehmung höchstes Interesse an. (Sofern von der Freundin genemigt)

gruß

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

das ist  die Lange Straße Nr. 35, relativ weit vorne nähe Jakobinenstraße.

Wer dahin kommen will:

Von Nürnberg über Fürther Straße kommend über die Stadtgrenze drüber, da wird Fürther Straße zur Nürnberger Straße. Dann weiter geradeaus bis rechts die Meckstraße reingeht (bei kleinen Hifi/Autohändler). Meckstraße durchfahren (ist nur kleines Sträßchen), dann steht Ihr praktisch schon vorm Haus.

@Tobi
Wie gesagt (äh geschrieben) bei mir nächstes WE eher nicht aber am 14/15 sicher)

TOM


----------



## Wenkman (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> @Tobi
> Wie gesagt (äh geschrieben) bei mir nächstes WE eher nicht aber am 14/15 sicher)
> ...




wow, also ich bin dabei. hab schon soviel von gehört von der ecke, da wirds zeit mal hinzufahren... wir reden aber nur von einem Tag oder ? Früh hin und abends wieder heim ?
also ich kann auf jeden fall nen kombi mit radträger anbieten, d.h. ich kann noch 3 leute mitnehmen falls interesse besteht. 

ciao wenkman


----------

